# Dodo Juice Supernatural Wheel Cleaner Review



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*Dodo Juice Supernatural Wheel Cleaner Review*

*Price *
£14.95 for 500ml

*Used on:*
Protected and Unprotected Alloy wheels

*Manufacturer's Product Information*
Supernatural pH-neutral wheel cleaner is a mild, yet effective formula for removing contamination from alloy wheels that have sensitive or easily-damaged finishes. It contains NO strong acids or alkalis (some 'acid free' cleaners contain strong alkalis), relying instead on neutralised acid salt technology and powerful surfactants.

*Manufacturer's Instructions:*
Despite being a pH-neutral formula, it is always best to test Supernatural cleaner on an inconspicious part of the wheel first to ensure no discoloration or staining occurs. Pressure wash wheels to remove loose dirt. Spray wheel cleaner onto wheel and work into contaminated areas with wheel mitt, sponge or brush. Rinse wheel thoroughly and dry. If contamination remains, reapply product and leave to dwell, or consider of cleaning such as clay bar or tar remover.

*Packaging:*
The usual great looking product with the Supernatural logo on










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Its a clear liquid and smells soapy, not like your usual wheel cleaner

*Ease Of Use:*
Extremely easy to use, spray on and work in. The spray bottle is very good, the spray head is great i think. Big improvement on the older bottles i have used from dodo.

*Finish:*
I tested the wheel cleaner on 2 types of wheels, protected and unprotected. First up is the protected wheels. These wheels have Gtechniq C5 on, so a good sealant. I imagine this is what the wheel cleaner is on the market for mainly, weekly maintenance washes on protected wheels.

The wheel





































Sprayed on here, it clings to the wheel quite well actually so thats a good start










Aggitated with a brush










It cleaned the wheel very well, the results





































So it done a great job on protected wheels, but what about dirty un protected wheels? Here is a one that hasnt been cleaned for 6 months




























Sprayed on again










Aggitated










Rinsed leaving this




























So it cleaned fairly well i thought, it was a hard test for sure and you would need a strong acid cleaner to clean these and maybe even a bit of clay.

*Value:*
At £15 it is very expensive. I didnt use much product doing the wheels so it would last quite a while, i think for me it would last about 12+ washes out of a bottle.

*Overall DW Rating: 70%*










*Conclusion:*
For me i cant quite see where it would fit in. For protected wheels i use pH neutral shampoo, which dilutes down to much more product and does just as good job on protected wheels. For unprotected wheels i wouldnt even think about using this at £15 for 1 litre, so its not a product i will be buying. But if you worry about using Acid cleaners etc this is definately worth a look.

Thank you to Dom for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this visit one of Dodo online retailers.


----------

